
Browse the Web with Your Voice - quickthrower2
https://voice.mozilla.org/firefox-voice/
======
arkanciscan
Everytime I use a voice interface I regret it. The only time it works is when
I ask Google a single short six-grade-level question when nobody else is in
the room talking, and I'm not otherwise occupied by anything that would
prevent me from just using my phone. I get that there are some people who
can't use their thumbs, and I pity those people because voice interfaces are
the most frustrating things on this planet.

Why isn't Firefox implementing PWA features like the Share Target API instead
of shaving this yak?

~~~
quickthrower2
You are being unfair to yak shaving there, which is normally something you do
unrelated but to help you get the original goal done.

------
mhasbini
I'm surprised by how well the stt work for me as a non native English speaker.
I hope to see more products that uses Common Voice.

~~~
gregod
It seems that they are not quite there yet.

From the FAQ: "Voicefill sends the audio to Google’s Speech-to-Text engine,
which returns transcribed text. [...] In the future, we expect to enable
Mozilla’s own technology for Speech-to-Text [...]"

------
donmb
Interesting concept but I don't think it is practical in an open office
environment when you sit next to your colleagues and speak to your browser.

